# Cadet FA/ Medical stuff..........



## cdn031

Folks

Thanks for the feedback on the Medical / Wilderness / First aid course

Yes I'd love to see the course outline - Please PM me and I will send on my email address - or if paperbased I'm in the Toronto Area - I'd love to hear more - I'm buying the coffee! I'm lucky to have a few senior Paramedics to bounce stuff off of as well - I think there may be merit in investigating further

We have to be careful we don't get negative on these things - The courses have to appeal to the kids (think interesting, intellectually challenging and fun). This would NOT be for 12 year olds - think 16-18 and yes I don't think a full TCCC course (as defined) would be appropriate BUT we cant throw out the whole concept. As for the funding - don't worry about $200.00 per kid - we spend a hell of a lot more on them over the summer than that.  Frankly a couple of good simulators would be in order too and thats a few grand.

The major Learning from TCCC is that one size does not fit all - collar and board is NOT always appropriate - you have to THINK and adapt. I dont anticipate that this is what they will run into in Canada BUT it would be an engaging part of a larger 6 week course.

Overall I'd caution folks to not underestimate the capability of 16-18 year old Army cadets in a summer camp setting. The program, in my humble opinion, has suffered  fro dramatically lowering the expectations of the Kids - and results have followed.


----------



## MedCorps

All of this has me thinking about a Medical Cadet Camp.  

It might look something like this (remembering that I am procrastinating from work right now have not totally thought it over, but I toss it out for discussion).  

Lots of practical scenarios to keep it interesting. 

Week 1 

SJA Standard First Aid Program 
Level C – CPR 
     – 80% needed to continue on training
     - Puts everyone on the same level 
AED 

Week 2 

Basic Anatomy 
Basic Physiology 
Basic Microbiology 
Basic Pharmacology Concepts (drugs and the body) 
     - All aimed at the Grade 11 Advanced student 
     - We make this interesting and dynamic
     - Include a dissection of a cat (like in 1st year university) 
     - Include looking through a microscope (pair up with a local university for a day) 
     - Include a trip to a funeral home (see a body, learn process  – did this in scouts)

Week 3 & 4 

SJA Advanced First Aid (I ran one of these for the Cadet Program Once).  It is quite advanced but was well received.  I even got a letter from on of the C/Sgt’s indicating she used the reference letter to help her get into university and said it helped during the interview.  

The program fits well into 2 weeks and does include some advanced interventions / topics.  One or two people had problems with them, but all and all skills were learned. 
   
Week 4 

SJA Wilderness First Aid 
Casuality Simulation Course 

Week 5 

More advanced wilderness first aid (not SJA) and interesting rescue topics.  
Field Hygiene and Sanitation Course 
    - This is a US Army course aimed non-medico's working in unit field sanitation teams
    - Why worry about field hygiene and sanitation 
    - Individual Preventive Measures 
    - The role of Leadership
    - Covers the food/water safety, insects, sanitation, etc

Week 6 

Disaster and Terrorism Topics 
   	- Intro to disasters and the problems they cause 
	- Intro to the concept of international health emergency
	- Intro to Chemical, biological, radiological terrorism 
       - Intro to basic rescue skills - practical hands on package by the GOC.  


There is my first stab… 

Cheers / Thoughts? 

MC


----------



## medaid

Hmmm, my thoughts in just a bit, but can we get a Mod to please split off this topic now? It deserves its own thread maybe under the CF H Svc Gp, as most of this would need input from more professionals and may even be staffed by CFMSS Borden...( I don't know... but I...um...hope not...)


----------



## MedCorps

Maybe split it off, but keep it in the Cadet Area, so that it stays Cadet-centric and not CFMS-centric.  The CFMS should not drive this program the Cadet Program should, as to keep it meeting the need of the Cadet Programs, and not some *******-child of the CFMS training.  Medical people will find this... or we can invite the over. 

The CFMSS is not the answer to the problem <smile>.  Trust me (if you need elaboration, but I suspect you do not, PM me).  

I can see assistance from the CFMS (not CFMSS, unless it is teaching equipment) ResF and RegF (especially for the PMED) as assisting the program.  First Aid instruction is not a CFMS problem (see the CFAO on the matter).  CFMS support from the DND Special Centre (for First Aid) I can see.  The RegF CFMS units are pretty tapped out currently, and have problems filling Cadet Camp MIR taskings.  

I also have found in my travels that there are a ton of high-school science teachers, paramedics, nurses, ex-PA's, etc, etc in the CIC or CI side of the Cadet Program.  Might as well exploit this human-resource.  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## medaid

Sure keep it here makes sense. And you're right, no need for explanations, you saw my little bracket me sees  boy I'm beginning to think this program might work already! I PM'd you btw, if you're in my neck of the woods, why not coffee or something a bit stronger. I'll bring my plans from civi street w/regards to kids and ACTUAL pre-hospital med care trg and see if we can gel. If not, well there's always e-mails. ;D


----------



## MedCorps

More elaboration... it is Friday, I am sure the boss will not mind <smile>.  

I have deleted:  - Intro to the concept of international health emergency as mentioned above, as it is really too complex and the time can be better spent on interesting stuff. 

Week 6 (started at the end for some reason)

PO – Understand Medical Problems Related to Disaster and Terrorism 
PO – Understand and Practice Fundamental Rescue Skills 
	- Based on: http://getprepared.ca/_fl/basic-rescue-skills_e.pdf

Monday 

Lecture – Disasters and the Problems they cause 
		   - Lots of real world examples / pictures / video 
Lecture - Disaster cycle and Incident Management System 
Lecture - Mass Casualty Triage 
Practice – Mass Casualty Triage 
Lecture – Introduction to Basic Rescue Skills (GOC Package see above url) 
		- Safety 
		- Building Construction and Types of Collapse Voids 
Lecture – Rescue Knots 
Practice – Rescue Knots 

Tuesday

Lecture – Events relating from Blast and Ballistics
                 - Lots of pictures, video, etc 
Lecture – Chemical Accidents and Terrorism 
                 - Cover the presentation of a chemical incident 
                 - Cover the agents and thier effects. 
Lecture -  Five Stages of Rescue (and Leadership) 
Practice – Make Rescue Aide de Memorie for exercise use. 
Lecture – Use of Levers and Jacks 
Practice – Use of Levers and Jacks  
Lecture – Biological Accidents and Terrorism 
                 - Cover the presentation of a biological incident (natural, accident, overt, covert)
                 - Cover the CDC Cat A agents and thier effects. 

Wednesday

- Lecture – Radiological / Nuclear Accidents and Terrorism
                 - Cover the presentation of a radiological incident 
                 - Cover the types of radiation and thier effects.  
- Lecture – First Aid Management of CBRNE casualties (Part II)
- Lecture – Personal Protective Equipment for CBRNE 
- Practice – Try out personal protective equipment CF and other. 

- Trip to local Fire HAZMAT Team (and  HUSAR Team if in area)

Thursday

- Lecture – First Aid Management of CBRNE casualties (Part II)
- Practice – CBRNE First Aid Scenarios 
- Lecture – Cribbing 
- Practice – Cribbing 
- Lecture – Chain Hoists and Floor Jacks 
- Practice – Chain Hoists and Floor Jacks 
- Lecture – Ladders  
- Practice – Ladders 

Friday

- Lecture Strutting and Shoring 
- Practice Strutting and Shorting 
- Lecture Stretcher Drills and Moving Casualties 
- Practice Stretcher Drills and Moving Casualties 

- Exercise: Mass Casualty with Building Collapse. 

Something to think about.. (Cadets does this sound interesting?) 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## NL_engineer

looks god to me, but do you really need a week for standard first aid?


----------



## 211RadOp

MFSA is 13 hours of trg time, including time for the written exam.

IAW CMP Inst 11/06, cadets are only required MBFA with CPR A, which is also 13 hrs.

Having said that, I believe that they should also recieve CPR C as part of the instruction.


----------



## R933ex

Looks interesting, In the past through both the Basic rescue program run through the Alberta Public Safety Services and the Community Emergency Response Team program ,we have delivered Civ. Defence/ Light USAR training to kids as young as 14 so this is a worthwhile endeavor and realistic should it come to fruition.

If I can suggest some a couple of additions.

1) If you are going to do shoring with them you are potentially training them to access casualties in a building collapse and therefore you might want to look  at some form of confined space awareness tng.

2) I notice that you have added a lecture on safety but, if I can suggest you increase that to include safe use of tools.

3) I would also suggest a 2 hr lecture on WHMIS/ TDG and the replacement system GHS and use of the NAERG (North American Emergency Response Guide) AKA Haz Mat book.

my 2 cents


----------



## MedCorps

Week for Standard First Aid.. nope. 

Week for Standard First Aid (SFA) with CPR Level C, and AED - plus - in clearance process (QM, all the briefings, Pl Comd interviews, etc, etc) then yes. 

The SFA package is minimally (per the requirement) 13 hours.  If you run the following: 

Introduction 
Emergency Scene Management 
Shock, Uncon, Fainting 
Adult Choking 
CV Emergencies and Adult 1 person CPR
Child Resuscitation 
Infant Resuscitation 
2 person CPR 
Automated External Defibrillation (AED)
Severe Bleeding 
Medical Conditions 
Secondary Survey 
Bone and Joint Injuries 
Head / Spinal / Pelvic Injuries 
Chest Injuries 
Wound Care 
Multiple Casualty Management 
Rescue Carries 
Eye Injuries 
Burns 
Poisoning, Bites and Stings 
Heat and Cold Injury 
Personal Health Care
Self Aid 
Exam 

You come up with about 22 hours of instructional time.

Hope that helps.  As it is at the start of the course, we need to leave some time for the normal administrivia that comes with starting a course. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

R933ex, 

Good input.  Thanks for that. 

With respect to confined space, I don't think we want to go in that direction, like confined space entry. I do think some awareness training is an excellent ideal.  The Basic program covers shoring from a mostly external point of view (raking shore & flying shore) but does have the dead shore also (inside).  I think a lecture on confined space awareness is good.  

Agreed: the safety lecture should talk about the safe use of tools. 

The NAERG I was going to put in with the Chemical Accidents and Terrorism section.  

WHMIS... I am not sure what to think.  It is not very interesting, in fact it is down right brutal, but is marketable (when you have paper in hand) to a young adult who is venturing into the workforce.  

Hmmm... How long does it take to run again (don't even ask when the last time I did it was <smile>).  What do others think? 


Thanks again... 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

With respect to Week 3 and 4, this is the program I have run before for AFA.  I have taken some of the stuff out, as it will be covered elsewhere.  

Anything will a "Skill" comment as the regular see one, do one, get tested as a skill.  

I think it would be interesting to Cadets who wish to increase the knowledge and skill they have with respect to Prehospital care.   Then again, I am not a Cadet anymore, so what the hell do I know. <smile>.  This is your chance serving Cadets, don't be shy, input is welcome. 

---
Advanced First Aid (AFA) 

Introduction to Prehospital Emergency Care
The Wellbeing of the Prehospital Emergency Care Provider
Medical, Legal, and Ethical Issues
Baseline Vital Signs 
Airway Management Ventilation and Oxygen Therapy 
	- Skill: Suctioning Technique – Hand Suction 
	- Skill: OPA 
	- Skill: NPA 
	- Skill: In-Line Stabilization during BVM Ventilation 
	- Skill: Oxygen Administration 
Scene Size-up
	- Skill: Identifying a hazardous scene 
Patient Assessment
Assessment of Geriatric Patients 
Communications 
Documentation 
Respiratory Emergencies 
	- Skill: Assisting with MDI 
Cardiac Emergencies 
	- Skill: Assisting with NTG
Altered Mental Status and Diabetic Emergencies 
	- Skill: Testing blood with glucose meter 
Acute Stroke 
Seizures and Syncope 
Allergic Reactions
	- Skill: Assist with EpiPen 
Poisoning 
	- Skill: Assist with Activated Charcoal 
Drug and Alcohol Emergencies 
Acute Abdominal Pain 
	- Skill: Abdominal Assessment
Environmental Emergencies 
Behavioural Emergencies
Obstetric and Gynecologic Emergencies 
	- Skill: Childbirth 
	- Skill: Neonatal CPR
Mechanisms of Injury
Bleeding and Shock 
	- Skill: Direct Pressure
	- Skill: Pressure Points
	- Skill: Bleeding Control with Pressure Splints 
	- Skill: Controlling a nosebleed 
	- Skill: Treating Shock 
Soft Tissue Injuries 
	- Skill: Bandaging 
	- Skill: Roller Slings 
	- Skill: Treating a gunshot wound 
	- Skill: Stabilizing an impaled object 
Burns
	- Skill: Manage partial thickness burns 
	- Skill: Manage full thickness burns 
	- Skill: Manage electrical burns 
Musculoskeletal Injuries 
	- Skill: Leg Splinting 
	- Skill: Apply Vacuum Splint 
	- Skill: Arm Splint 
	- Skill: Finger Splint 
	- Skill: Splint Joint in place 
	- Skill: Hare Traction Splint
	- Skill: Sager Traction Splint 
Head Injuries 
Spine Injuries
	- Skill: Assess Motor and Sensory Function
	- Skill: Manual in-line stabilization
	- Skill: C-Collar Sizing 
	- Skill: C-Collar on supine patient 
 	- Skill: C-Collar on sitting patient 
	- Skill: KED 
	- Skill: 4-Person Log Roll and Long Spine Board Placement 
	- Skill: Securing the Patient to the Long Spine Board
	- Skill: 3-Person Log Roll
	- Skill: 2-Person Log Roll 
	- Skill: 3 Rescuer Immobilize Standing Patient
	- Skill: 2 Rescuer Immobilize Standing Patient 
	- Skill: Rapid Extraction 
	- Skill: Helmet Removal – Full Face
	- Skill: Helmet Removal – Cap Type 
	- Skill: Immobilizing with helmet on
Eye, Face, Neck Injuries 
	- Skill: Impaled Object in Eye 
Chest, Abdomen, and Genitalia Injuries 
	- Skill: Dressing abdominal evisceration 
	- Skill: Stabilizing a flail segment 
Infants and Children 
	- Skill: Pediatric Immobilization 
Moving Patients 
	- Skill: Direct Ground Lift 
	- Skill: Extremity Lift 
	- Skill: Direct Carry 
	- Skill: Draw Sheet Method 
Gaining Access and Extrication 


Cheers, 

MC


----------



## R933ex

Med Corps,

100 percent in agreement. 

They dint need to be turned into ParamedfireUSAR rsq geeks. They need to be sculptured into persons who will take charge and help stabilize an environment until those second responders get there. 

And I think if it comes to fruition I believe that this could be a fantastic opportunity, both to help the communities in which they live in but also to act as a breeding ground for the next generation of public safety professionals (assuming they don't go into the military)

Cheers

Tony

PS WHMIS can be done in 30 minutes and can be fun..If you have me as an instructor  >


----------



## MedCorps

Which brings the question... what does the Cadet / Canada / CF get out of it?

Assuming the Cadet graduates: 

We have a young adult, with leadership training and potential (from the Cadet program) who: 

Has St. John Standard, Advanced, and Wilderness First Aid Certification 
Has CPR Level C and AED Certification 
Has certification in Casualty Simulation 
Has certification in basic CBRNE 
Has introductory level experience in basic rescue techniques 
Has increased exposure to the basic medical sciences.  
Has had exposure to the concepts of Preventitive Medicine 
Conceptually understands the medical consequences of disasters and terrorism
Conceptually understands the medical problems of CBRNE incidents. 

Where does she/he go with this?  This is a stepping stone to... 

First Aid Instructor 
Police, Paramedic, Firefighter, Personal Support Worker, Practical Nurse, RN, OT, PT, RT, MD
Wilderness guide, wilderness first responder 
Human sciences in college / university.  
Disaster planner, safety professional, international development worker
Work with St John Ambulance / Red Cross / Ski Patrol as a volunteer 
CF - Med Tech, Fire Fighter, In any trade these skills could be useful, promotes interest in PMed, NBCD 

Hummm... not bad for less than 24 hours. 

Enjoy, 

MC


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

The Cadet Program Update that is being implemented next year will see Army Cadet courses be grouped into trade groupings such as marksmanship, drill and ceremonial, and adventure. The first summer course should be a general training that gives a cadet a taste of everything, then the following two summer courses (one of 3 weeks duration and one of 6 weeks duration) will specialize and expand on those trade groupings. Is it possible that you could expand this idea into two courses so that there could be a Cadet Medical trade grouping of some sort? I think what you've come up with so far is awesome and I really hope someone at DCadets can see this and run with it.


----------



## cdn031

MC (et al)

Wow... Here I go off to do some work (and turn in some NSCE exams to the area office) and I come back to THIS 
Looks like you have the course outline well underway!!

On the Disaster front - esp emergency preparedness and the tie in to the Federal 72 hr program - I think this is a natural fit for the Army Cadet world - and I'm happy to see you have included it

Also nice to see that you are looking to see what the "final product" is i.e. a Cadet with a take charge attitude and some knowledge to back it up


----------



## R933ex

Question

I was thinking about it, didn't the Sea Cadets once upon a time run a 2 week medic type course in Quadra back in the mid 80s??

TC


----------



## MedCorps

Oh... I am not interested in the Cadet, I am interested in making potential high quality Med Techs for the CFMS (Cadet training + Medical Training + Highschool + Basic Trg).  It gives the person coming to the table have a little more emergency care experience before we beat it into them on thier QL3 <smile>.   

Okay... I am interested in the Cadet... damn, I must be getting soft.  

GGHG_Cadet:  3 courses... nope. I do not see it.  Not a bad idea, but this is how I see it:  

I see this course at the Cadet Leader Instructor level (CLI - Emergency Care).  The Cadet having done a Basic and Cadet Leader Camp already, brings a varried experience (the ability to lead a section) to the table, and is not a medico for her/his entire time in Cadets.  If youth want JUST prehospital care, then they should run off to the St John Ambulance Cadet Program. 

Then again maybe it would be run as a post-CLI level course (due to the age of people who take CLI level courses being too young).  We want to target this at 16 years old plus.

Does anyone have a copy of the CTP for this Sea Cadet - Medical / Health Care course which ran a few years back (or in the 1980's?). 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## cdn031

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Okay... I am interested in the Cadet... damn, I must be getting soft.



While you might be losing your harshness - grin - I actually do agree. One of my thoughts in reexamining the First aid program at the Corps level is that a number of these kids will go on to the regular force, perhaps overseas -OR- In Civilian life they may someday find themselves in a bad situation. Anything we do now has a contributing factor in the future. Plus it "stimulates their interest in the Canadian Forces" in a way other than just shooting could. We may get Medics yet.



			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> GGHG_Cadet:  3 courses... nope. I do not see it. Not a bad idea, but this is how I see it:
> I see this course at the Cadet Leader Instructor level (CLI - Emergency Care). The Cadet having done a Basic and Cadet Leader Camp already, brings a varied experience (the ability to lead a section) to the table, and is not a medico for her/his entire time in Cadets. If youth want JUST prehospital care, then they should run off to the St John Ambulance Cadet Program.
> Then again maybe it would be run as a post-CLI level course (due to the age of people who take CLI level courses being too young).  We want to target this at 16 years old plus.



GGHG Cadet - Editorial comment here - I agree with MC that we may not want to spread this over CL,CLI whatever as a "trade" . Somehow in the last few years we have "Streamed" cadets into what I will loosely refer to as "Trades" (Drill, Adventure, Marksmanship) and lost the "well rounded" nature of the program.  (but that's ANOTHER discussion)
As MC points out age is also a factor.


----------



## MedCorps

Well… It is the weekend, and I gave some thought to Week 2 while on my run this morning. 

Here is my first crack at it: 

Lectures need to be dynamic, with models / video / samples / etc.  This week will allow an enhanced understanding of how the body works and the theory behind medication for the Advanced First Aid and Wilderness First Aid sections and provide the concept of microbes for the PMed section of the course and the Biological accident / bioterrorism section of the course.  

It will spark an interest in the medical sciences and I suspect make high school biology all that easier when they take the human body section <smile>.  This will help them get higher marks to get where they want to go in life <smile>.   

Week 2 

Objectives: 

PO – Understand basic anatomy 
PO – Understand basic physiology 
PO – Understand basic microbiology
PO – Understand basic pharmacology principles  

Monday

Lecture – Overview of body systems and directional terms 
Lecture – Anatomy of the Integumentary System 
Lecture – Anatomy of the Skeletal System 
Lecture – Anatomy of the Muscular System 
Lecture – Physiology of the Muscle 
Lecture – Routes of Medication Administration 

Tuesday

Lecture – Anatomy of the Cardiovascular System 
Lecture – Physiology of the Cardiovascular System  
Lecture – Anatomy of the Nervous System 
Lecture – Physiology of the Nervous System
Lecture – Anatomy of the Respiratory System 
Lecture – Pharmacokinetics (Onset, Duration, Peak, Distribution, Elimination) 

Wednesday

Lecture – Introduction to the use of the Microscope 
Lecture – Classification of Microscopic Organisms (bacteria, virus, fungus, parasite, etc)
Lecture – Types of Bacteria (what they look like - g+, g-, spheres, rods, helixes)
Lecture – Adverse Reactions to Medications (the danger of medications)

PM – Trip to the University / or other Laboratory to do Microscope work 
	- Examine pre-made slides of various tissues
	- Examine pre-made slide of various bacteria 
	- Attempt to Gram stain a slide 

Thursday

Lecture – Anatomy of the Digestive System 
Lecture – Anatomy of the Urinary System 
Lecture - Anatomy of the Reproductive System 

PM – Trip to the Funeral Home to see the process and an embalming if possible
          - I did this in scouts and it was quite interesting 
          - Exposes the Cadet to the reality and sanctity of death
          - Chance to talk about the cultural differences surrounding death   
          - Chance to talk about what happens (physiology and technically) after death 

Friday

Lecture – Physiology of the Kidney 
Lecture – Physiology of the Digestive System 
Lecture – Physiology of the Respiratory System 

PM – Dissection of the Common Cat 
          - Done often in 1st Year University (or some good high schools) 
          - Great way to consolidate the anatomy and physiology learned 
          - Great way to learn how tissue looks and feels
          - Chance to put instruments in hand and work on tissue 
          - Dead cats are not expensive ($30 each for a big one triple injected)
          - Good way to finish the week and makes up for all the lectures  


Food for contemplation, 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

This is from some chatter offline.  Just wanted to add it to the public record.  

These might be good to add on weekends, as some camps run Sat as a Trg day also.  

As always, intial thoughts and input is welcome. 

PO – Understands the importance of personal and family disaster preparedness.
	- Lecture: The government’s response to a disaster 
			- Municipal / Provincial / Federal levels of response 
			- Municipal / Provincial / Federal organizations 
       - Lecture: Your Community after a disaster – the problems 
                      - Entrapment, injury, hazards, food, water, shelter
       - Lecture: The 72-hour family emergency kit 
                      - What makes up an emergency kit? 
  			 - Ideas and problems with emergency food storage.
			 - Ideas and problems with emergency water storage.
			 - Ideas and problems for home power generation.  
			 - Water purification options (home options) 
	- Activity: Design a disaster kit & disaster medical kit 
	- Activity: Present your kit to the class in a lecture. 

PO – Perform a Search for missing Casualties 
	- Lecture: The Incident Management System 
	- Lecture: Types of Search 
	- Lecture: Search Leadership
	- Lecture: Map and Compass review  
	- Activity: Plan a search 
	- Exercise: Conduct a search 

PO – Understand the fundamentals of international disaster operations
	- Lecture: International disaster problems and real-time examples
	- Lecture: The Phases of International Disaster Response 
	- Lecture: Starvation and feeding operations 
	- Lecture: Water operations  
       - Lecture: Shelter operations 
	- Presentation: Someone from the DART comes to speak about the experience. 
  
PO – Understands the medical risks associated with travel. 
	- Lecture: Dangerous Plants
	- Lecture: Dangerous Animals (Snakes, spiders, etc)
	- Lecture: Camping in bear country (both south and north)
	- Lecture: The Mosquito – problems and prevention 
	- Lecture: Travel Diseases and Immunizations
	- Lecture: Medical Intelligence: How to research a destination 

PO – Understand the medical system within the Canadian Forces 
	- Lecture: The Canadian Forces Medical System 
	- Lecture: The role of the OR/NCM/WO MOCs (8 of them) 
	- Presentation: From a CF Medical Technician (who served overseas) 
	- Lecture: The role of the Officer MOC’s (7 of them) 
	- Presentation: From a CF HCA/Nursing/ Medical Officer (who served overseas)

PO – Completes Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System training 
	- The WHMIS package with certification


----------



## Springroll

This is a fantastic idea!! Great job!!

I think the age range(16+) is perfect, but would it be possible to slim down a bit of the program for those younger cadets who would be interested in some of it, almost like a taste test, if you will. Maybe even have it so it builds up into this larger program come CLI time? 

I think most of the cadets, regardless of age, would greatly benefit from the WHMIS training, some of the more advanced first aid and maybe even a bit of the HUSAR...so maybe have those elements added into the basic first aid training they receive as more junior cadets. 

Just a few ideas I had.

Overall though, this is all a great idea and really should be seriously looked into implementing.


----------



## catalyst

MedCorps 

I like your last. Are you going to send it to DCdts?

Combine it with scenarios (ie - triage after a disaster) and it would be perfect. 

Too bad my AFU isn't a Field Amb, this could probably be run as an "optional activity" during the year. What a great way to introduce cadets to some aspects of the AFU (and perhaps recruit them as pres medics)

Cheers,

OCdt Wilson


----------



## MedCorps

Am I going to send it to DCdts... no.  

Largely because I am outside of the Cdt system and have no vested interest.  Do I encourage someone in the CIC to do so... for sure.  If DCdts (or whoever in your organization that makes and authorizes summer Cadet camps) wishes help in finalizing a CTP / requirements / etc they are more than free to contact me and I will gladly offer my time and expertise help them out.  

As an aside, since the first post here, I have seen the information go (by e-mail I was cc'ed on) to the senior level of the Army Cadet League as a backgrounder.  This is a good first step, and again I am will to work with them if they would like. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## MedCorps

Week 5 – The Field Hygiene and Sanitation (loosely based around B-GG-F21-010/FP-000)

PO:  The Cadet will understand the fundamentals of field hygiene 
PO: The Cadet with understand the leadership issues surrounding heat and cold ops
PO: The Cadet will be able to conduct basic field hygiene and sanitation inspections  
PO: The Cadet will be able to construct basic field hygiene implements. 

Wednesday

Lecture: Individual Field Hygiene Issues
Lecture: Leadership and Protective Medical Countermeasure in the Heat
Lecture: Leadership and Protective Medical Countermeasure in the Cold
Lecture: Field camp layout: Where to put what. 
Practice: Given a Corps exercise scenario - plan for heat / cold safety and Present to Gp.  
Practice: Tactical Exercise Without Troops: Visit and layout camps in different sites. 

Thursday

Lecture:  Food Safety and basic field feeding inspections  
Lecture:  Potable Water Safety and basic field water inspections 
Lecture: Mosquito’s, Fleas, Lice, Ticks, Mites, and Flies
Lecture:  Improvised Field Washing Stations & Importance of Hand Washing  
Practice: Construct two types of Field Washing Stations 

Friday

Lecture: Leadership and Ensuring Mental Fitness / Controlling Stress
Lecture: Field urinals, latrines, and soakage pits 
Practice: Make a tough field urinal and a soakage pit 
Practice: Construct an 80-gallon field shower (small party task)


----------



## cdn031

Hi Folks

Many many thanks to those that continue to contribute to this thread - MedCorps in particular - and 
I hope will continue to do so. I'm amazed at the speed with which we can collaborate on an idea such as this. 



			
				Catalyst said:
			
		

> Are you going to send it to DCdts?



As I'm somewhat inside the system I'm happy to start running with this concept. I've already begun a discussion with The Army Cadet League (They really are a committed bunch - and looking for innovation!)
We'll package this up and get a reaction. Remember its a slow but sure process - but I have a feeling we have a winner here, perhaps a "CLI - Wilderness Medic"

MC - I'll look into the course development process & report back - The biggest challenge I think will be staffing - or some form of Train the trainer - non trivial challenge.

cheers


----------



## cdn031

National CLI Camp?  (3rd Years) 
Probably... Thoughts?

Location?

I'm thinking CFB Borden / Blackdown, being close to CFMS and field trip-able  To Toronto for other resources
But then again I'm a Toronto person... (don't hate me - I was "Army of the West" for a long time...)


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I would think this would be better as an advanced camp rather than a CLI, that way you could place an age restriction on it (16+). Also a CLI course needs to have certain leadership and instruction classes, and from the sounds of MedCorps' ideas it seems too busy to include the instruction classes. I know for CLI Adventure, D&C, Rifle Coach, and PERT (I'm unsure of Marksman, P&D, and Mil Band) cadets must teach one classroom lesson and one drill lesson and that usually eats up a whole lot of time. As an advanced camp it could cater to more senior cadets who have passed a CLI and their NSCE, so they are experienced and more mature. 

As far as location, I would shy away from Blackdown. Firstly because Blackdown is pretty much at its capacity right now, especially with the addition of a twelfth company (in the form of Lima Squadron). Secondly I don't think the facilities are adequate. This course seems to have a lot of lectures and lectures are not fun at Blackdown because of the heat and the tents, it just gets too hot in them.   

Although I think CFB Borden would be a good location. They could do what the Air Cadet technical training courses did, stay at Blackdown and then get bussed up top for any learning. Again their may be problems with finding a place for them in Blackdown, but it could work. If CFMS is there then they would have the facilities, and would be more comfortable to learn there than anywhere in Blackdown.


----------



## MedCorps

National / advanced camp seems like a good idea over the CLI thing.  I agree with GGHG that working in the instructional reqs of such a program might be counter-productive.   

I would use Ottawa (CRPTC), over Blackdown.  CFMSS has little to offer this course.  Trust me, I have instructed at CFMSS (and will be again in the near future) and the place is a zoo just trying to keep up with it's Reg F crse requirements.  

Ottawa has 2 large universities 20 minutes from the Cadet Camp (both with labs and a BSc Biology program), a sizable paramedic program, National Defence Medical Centre (or what is left of it) / Canadian Forces Health Service Headquarters for support, DND Special Centre for First Aid, 4 big hospitals  with the associated professionals (one within 15 minutes from the Cadet Camp), and the Museum of Nature with a sizable bug and snake collection.  I think it would be a good fit.  Then again... I really do not know the Cadet system anymore. 

Cdn031 there are some hidden advantages to both Blackdown and Ottawa though.  Remind me next time we chat via e-mail.  

Cheers, 


MC


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

In addition to all that MedCorp's mentioned, Connaught also has experience already with national/ advanced camps as it is the home of the national marksmanship courses, the exchanges, the National Rifle Team, and the Cadet Para course. I believe they also have the space for more cadets. I agree with MedCorps, Connaught would be a good fit.


----------



## cdn031

MedCorps said:
			
		

> National / advanced camp seems like a good idea over the CLI thing.  I agree with GGHG that working in the instructional reqs of such a program might be counter-productive.





			
				GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> In addition to all that MedCorp's mentioned, Connaught also has experience already with national/ advanced camps as it is the home of the national marksmanship courses, the exchanges, the National Rifle Team, and the Cadet Para course. I believe they also have the space for more cadets. I agree with MedCorps, Connaught would be a good fit.



All good points - and I agree - The Ottawa Area - Likely Connaught, would be a good idea
Also I had not considered the "I" part of CLI - Hmmmm that's a thinker, cause now you compete with Rocky Mountain, the exchanges and Para for the best candidates. I was really hoping for that 3rd year 15+ slot - particularly as this skill set would be very handy at Rocky Mountain - not that I carry any bias...(!)

Good stuff


----------



## medic65726

Unfortunately with how long things take to change in the system, the interested cadets in this discussion will liikely be too old by the time these things come around.
In the interim have you considered running a Medical First Responder Course and/or Wilderness First Aid at the corp or Garrisson level?
For GGHG_Cadet, running a course and opening it up to a senior cadet from each GTA corps could work, and have their corp sponsor them to go.................... Just an idea.
Also, there are many resources available locally, like what about having guest lecturers in from CFMS [25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance], or local Paramedics. I know of one CIC officer in north Toronto who is a medic with Toronto EMS. Although the city guys don't know much about medical care in the bush. I started training as a Paramedic almost 10 years ago, and have been a Flight Paramedic, working Air Ambulance for almost 7 years. Except for a few years in Toronto, on the helicopter there, most of my time has been working in Northern Ontario and am currently based in Thunder Bay. If 748 would be interested, next im in the area I could come in and speak for a bit if you wnated. Lots of cool photos from over the years.
Just trying to help.


----------



## cdn031

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately with how long things take to change in the system, the interested cadets in this discussion will liikely be too old by the time these things come around.



Very true - and the realistic expectation - However I still think its possible to field this in the next two years.



			
				Medic65726 said:
			
		

> In the interim have you considered running a Medical First Responder Course and/or Wilderness First Aid at the corp or Garrisson level?



ACTUALLY - this is very much on my mind for the GTA area / Central Region/"32 Brigade" Cadets - MC has a great two weekend outline adapted from the SJA Wilderness curriculum and I could use some help getting it off the ground.  PM me if you are interested in being part of a working group - We could use a flight Medic! (If we could clear an LZ, could we... ;D)

This would also help us get momentum to launch the summer camp idea


----------



## rwgill

cdn031 said:
			
		

> All good points - and I agree - The Ottawa Area - Likely Connaught, would be a good idea
> Also I had not considered the "I" part of CLI - Hmmmm that's a thinker, cause now you compete with Rocky Mountain, the exchanges and Para for the best candidates. I was really hoping for that 3rd year 15+ slot - particularly as this skill set would be very handy at Rocky Mountain - not that I carry any bias...(!)
> 
> Good stuff



I have been watching this with interest.

What about changing the age mind set to 16-17-18?  This would make it an Advanced Course, at the same level as exchanges and para.  Believe it or not, there are cadets who are more focused on post-secondary education than visiting the world.  Adding scholarships, bursaries and grants to top candidates (with the help of the League) may help attract those who may be interested in an education in a medical/health field.  Just ideas....


----------



## cdn031

rwgill said:
			
		

> Adding scholarships, bursaries and grants to top candidates (with the help of the League) may help attract those who may be interested in an education in a medical/health field.  Just ideas....



Great idea! - should be fairly easy to frame up as well to get buy in with League assistance


----------



## cdn031

Springroll said:
			
		

> I think the age range(16+) is perfect, but would it be possible to slim down a bit of the program for those younger cadets who would be interested in some of it, almost like a taste test, if you will. Maybe even have it so it builds up into this larger program come CLI time?



Springroll - You got me thinking - one of the issues we have at the camps is boredom on the weekends. We could structure some of the "Optional" content into a Saturday or Sunday afternoon training - Optional to the course - which could act as a "sampler" for younger Cadets already engaged in CL for example. It would also act as "Marketing" for the Medic Course, attracting future candidates...
Ideas?


----------



## MedCorps

When I see the term medic course it makes me somewhat uneasy... 

Although medic is not a protected term, it infers either training in the art and science of medicine or (within the CF) employment as a Medical Technician.   Maybe we should call it Emergency Care Course (First aid + all the other stuff  we want to teach = Emergency Care) as opposed to the medic course.  

I just see someone getting nervous with the term.  Colloquially, it will become whatever people want to call it <smile>. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## medaid

OKay, after reading ALLL of that holly smokes MC you really went at it 

I've got one simple suggestion so far. Replace any SJA course in the advanced stages with EMR. This will give the cadets something even MORE tangible than merely a certificate, this could lead to a license in their respective provinces and allow them to start practicing as an EMR. 

I think this is important especially if they come from rural places. EMR is only 2 weeks, and will give them something more then SJA's advanced first aid, which I am sorry to say, is recognized by almost no body in the paramedical field and I said ALMOST. Not NO ONE  ;D


----------



## cdn031

MedCorps said:
			
		

> When I see the term medic course it makes me somewhat uneasy...



Yep - on reflection I totally agree - 
Emergency Care Course - ECC - sounds good
Thanks for Keep us Honest!


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Wow, even as a Reg Force Sig this sounds like it would be a blast to do! I hope this gets off the ground in the near future, lots of caadets will benefit from this potential course.


----------



## MedCorps

Med Tech, 

I was under the impression that the SJA Advanced Program was now EMR  - using Brady Prehospital Emergency Care as the text and format of the course.   

The last time I ran an AFA course it worked like this:  Called DND Special Centre to ask what the standard was and to ask to conduct a course for Cadets.  They tell me there is not a hard standard but design the course around EMR and the subject textbook, and send them the plan for approval. They tell me each province as a EMR standard, but do not get too concerned about it because this is being run as a DND Special Centre AFA course. Sent in the CTP, with a copy of my qualifications to teach and it was approved. AFA was issued as the certificate with a memo indicating what was taught on the course and the students mark.  

Can anyone confirm that I am not too far out to lunch? 

Does anyone have a copy of an EMR standards they want to share?   (I know there is more than one set of standards... does Ontario [the probable location for this course] have one?) 
Agreed, EMR is a good standard and it fits into the 2-week block.

Does the AFA program I listed above look like the EMR you know? 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> For GGHG_Cadet, running a course and opening it up to a senior cadet from each GTA corps could work, and have their corp sponsor them to go.................... Just an idea.
> Also, there are many resources available locally, like what about having guest lecturers in from CFMS [25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance], or local Paramedics. I know of one CIC officer in north Toronto who is a medic with Toronto EMS. Although the city guys don't know much about medical care in the bush. I started training as a Paramedic almost 10 years ago, and have been a Flight Paramedic, working Air Ambulance for almost 7 years. Except for a few years in Toronto, on the helicopter there, most of my time has been working in Northern Ontario and am currently based in Thunder Bay. If 748 would be interested, next im in the area I could come in and speak for a bit if you wnated. Lots of cool photos from over the years.
> Just trying to help.


Coincidently,  this year we've been lucky enough to have a regular force flight medic start volunteering with the corps. He has been a great help all around, and is working on some form of first aid course for the corps I believe.


----------



## medaid

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Med Tech,
> 
> I was under the impression that the SJA Advanced Program was now EMR  - using Brady Prehospital Emergency Care as the text and format of the course.
> 
> The last time I ran an AFA course it worked like this:  Called DND Special Centre to ask what the standard was and to ask to conduct a course for Cadets.  They tell me there is not a hard standard but design the course around EMR and the subject textbook, and send them the plan for approval. They tell me each province as a EMR standard, but do not get too concerned about it because this is being run as a DND Special Centre AFA course. Sent in the CTP, with a copy of my qualifications to teach and it was approved. AFA was issued as the certificate with a memo indicating what was taught on the course and the students mark.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that I am not too far out to lunch?
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of an EMR standards they want to share?   (I know there is more than one set of standards... does Ontario [the probable location for this course] have one?)
> Agreed, EMR is a good standard and it fits into the 2-week block.
> 
> Does the AFA program I listed above look like the EMR you know?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC




MC, 

I'll have to reread the AFA PO/EOs you listed. The EMR difference by province is in protocol only. The basic skills are all the same with exceptions to protocols such as pain management, immobilization, transport and air way management. I dont know if AFA is EMR now, but the last time I checked here in BC it's not recognized, and the only one I know that's recognized so far is the one produced by the Red Cross and the ones locally taught by the JI. Now they ALL meet the occupation competency required for the EMR so *shrug*...


----------



## MedCorps

Hmmm... I did not know that Red Cross is in the EMR game.  I would be interesting in a copy of the Red Cross EMR package if anyone has one they want to share. 

I made a call...  It turns out that Advanced First Aid is now called Medical First Responder (MFR) by SJA.  It may (or may not) meet the EMR requirements of any one given Canadian province.  Provincial Councils are to ensure that MFR training currcula meets the requirement of the provincial EMR standards  where they exist for that province. The MFR standard is not automatically transferable across provincial boundries. 

The exception is in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick where MFR is the EMR standard and the managing authority is the St John Ambulance Maritime School of Paramedicine (NS) and the St John Ambulance Atlantic Paramedicine Academy (NB).  (Wow... SJA got into the full time educational college game). 

I don’t think EMR exists as a formal standard in Ontario (It probably should).  Anyone know for sure?  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## medicineman

I'm prety sure EMR exists as such in Ontario, just not 100%.  As for the Red Cross, they're the one's that teach the DND/CF Firefighters their EMR courses (I was one of the IT's trained in the Maritimes to help with the different departments - being that I'm a Serving Brother in St John Ambulance left me a bit of a sour taste in my mouth, but that's a different story).  They came in under the radar and scored the contract, despite SJ having a pile of MFR instructors with the DND Special Centre.

MM


----------



## Springroll

cdn031 said:
			
		

> Springroll - You got me thinking - one of the issues we have at the camps is boredom on the weekends. We could structure some of the "Optional" content into a Saturday or Sunday afternoon training - Optional to the course - which could act as a "sampler" for younger Cadets already engaged in CL for example. It would also act as "Marketing" for the Medic Course, attracting future candidates...
> Ideas?



I know with my son(13 yr old), when they were out in the field a couple months ago, all the cadets had a great time running field FA scenarios. A possible idea would be to take those very basic scenarios (found a guy on the ground with a bone sticking out of his arm), tweaking them a bit, and making them more difficult to execute. Using the Saturday forenoon to teach some more advanced techniques and problem solving skills, and then utilizing those book skills in the afternoon in scenarios that seem very real. 

I will have a sit down with my son and a few of the other cadets in his corps and see what they would like to see in a program like this.


----------



## X Royal

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm prety sure EMR exists as such in Ontario, just not 100%.
> MM



Actually St. John Ambulance now uses the MFR program nationally. It is taught in three levels. AFA & EMR are now superseded.
Prerequisite for all courses is Standard First Aid + CPR/C.
1. Medical First Responder - 24 hrs. total.
2. Advanced Medical First Responder 1 - 40 hrs. total.
3. Advanced Medical First Responder 2 - 80 total.
For St. John Ambulance volunteers the minimum requirement is AMFR 1 to be certified for independent patient care. All these course are now recognized Canada wide.

Best Wishes: Rick


----------



## rwgill

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately with how long things take to change in the system, the interested cadets in this discussion will liikely be too old by the time these things come around.


You raise a valid point.

The Cadet Program is getting an update, which will begin in Sep 2008.  The summer course program, on the Army side, is getting a major over-haul.  An idea like this could, and probably would be looked at.

The current idea, IMHO, is seriously worth looking at.  Maybe someone should patent the idea before it gets stolen.


----------



## MedCorps

X Royal:  Thanks for that info.  You backed up the info I got from another source.  You do not have a copy of the MFR curriculum do you by any chance that you would be willing to share?  Or suggest an easy spot for me to snag this information.    

Everyone else: 

Everything takes time... we are all just cogs in the machine. If no one ever starts anything, nothing will ever get done.  

Patent it... nah... it is all info in the public domain anyways, and information like this is meant to be shared (and I have already made my claim to fame, so if someone does I am not going to off myself).  

If anyone cares, Cdn031 and I have been working on biffing up the product you see here into a package to go upwards and onwards (there is a clear interest from higher).  Once it is a little more polished I will post the draft outline for review / comment / input / or distasteful comments <smile>. 

Cheers, and thanks everyone again for your interest / input. 

MC


----------



## medicineman

X Royal said:
			
		

> Actually St. John Ambulance now uses the MFR program nationally. It is taught in three levels. AFA & EMR are now superseded.
> Prerequisite for all courses is Standard First Aid + CPR/C.
> 1. Medical First Responder - 24 hrs. total.
> 2. Advanced Medical First Responder 1 - 40 hrs. total.
> 3. Advanced Medical First Responder 2 - 80 total.
> For St. John Ambulance volunteers the minimum requirement is AMFR 1 to be certified for independent patient care. All these course are now recognized Canada wide.
> 
> Best Wishes: Rick



I realize all that (I also instruct it) - but what is legislatively recognized isn't necessarily the same thing.  The Red Cross teaches EMR, and in some provinces, that's what the recognized training standard/title is.  And I'm pretty sure in Ontario it's EMR, as those are the epaulettes I see on uniformed non-paramedics wandering about.  MFR is a St John Ambulance title that was brought out to change the AFA to sound similar.

MM


----------



## X Royal

medicineman said:
			
		

> And I'm pretty sure in Ontario it's EMR, as those are the epaulettes I see on uniformed non-paramedics wandering about.  MFR is a St John Ambulance title that was brought out to change the AFA to sound similar.
> MM



EMR is not a provincially recognized standard in Ontario (re: working for an ambulance service in Ontario).
I suspect those non-paramedic's you see wandering about are in fact working in the patient transfer industry in Ontario. At present the industry is still self regulated to the best of my knowledge. In an attempt to avoid provincial regulations the industry has imposed upon its self a minimum standard of Emergency First Responder. In other words they can accept any course (AFA, EFR, EMR, MFR, AMFR ect.)  by Canadian Red Cross, St. John Ambulance or any other private provider that is generally a minimum of 24 hrs. on top of standard first aid.  I worked in this industry for about 2 years, 4 years ago.
In Ontario SJA - AFA has not been taught for a while. AFA became the EMR course. I took the SJA - EMR course about 5 years ago. The course has now changed again to the AMFR 1. The name change was not made to make the AFA sound similar to EMR but to reflect the generally small changes to the EMR course so that it would meet national standards.

Rick


----------



## X Royal

This post caused by my mistake on attempting to modify above post for clarity.

Best Wishes: Rick


----------



## cdn031

rwgill said:
			
		

> Maybe someone should patent the idea before it gets stolen.



rwgill - thanks for giving me a good laugh today - Being a veteran of CIC/Cadet course development - and even seeing a course or two "Hijacked", it's incredibly encouraging to think that others recognize the value. 
I'm with MedCorps on the "information wants to be free" approach - I think that's the beauty of this thread as a collaboration tool.
Plus I like the idea of peer review - as long as it stays positive.
The highest praise that this work could have is having someone run off with it!!!

All - We will continue to plug away at this till we have a workable product for a 6 week camp, then lobby for it with the various powers that be.
I encourage others to participate in the process, particularly those in the Medical disciplines or veteran CIC instructors (and CIL out there??)

take good care folks!


----------



## catalyst

What about a PO/Section on tying it into the Cadet program - you have Understand the Role of the Medical System in the Canadian Forces, but perhaps a section on tying it back into cadets - have them qualified to be first aiders on an FTX, set up a MIR tent, a section on working with youth, etc?


----------



## medicineman

X Royal said:
			
		

> EMR is not a provincially recognized standard in Ontario (re: working for an ambulance service in Ontario).
> I suspect those non-paramedic's you see wandering about are in fact working in the patient transfer industry in Ontario.



I stand corrected.  However, in other provinces it is, and according to CMA and PAC , it is considered the bottom rung of the paramedicine ladder.  The guys I saw were actually working on county EMS rigs in said countys' uniforms, so I doubt they were private transfer guys.  Something to look into later on perhaps.  

For MedCorps, if you're still having problems finding cirriculae, drop me a note and I'll put you in touch with someone who help you out - we used to run the AMFR/MFR stuff for Gagetown.  Unfortunately, I don't have the up to date SJA one electronically at the moment (for some reason I have the CRC one - go figure  :).

Cheers all.

MM


----------



## Old Ranger

MM, 
PM inbound


----------



## MedCorps

Just for the record, this program was hashed out as a six week camp in offline discussions. I was never sent to DCdt's (or whoever does summer Cdt camps). 

Below is an outline of the final product.  If you are interested in all of the details (including all the EO's) or would like further help developing it please PM me. 

MC

Purpose: 

The purpose of the Cadet Emergency Care (EC) Course is to:
	1) Provide the Cadet with medical first responder knowledge and skills.
	2) Provide the Cadet with wilderness first aid knowledge and skills. 
	3) Provide the Cadet with field hygiene knowledge and skills.
	4) Provide the Cadet with basic disaster rescue knowledge and skills. 	
	5) Provide the Cadet with the opportunity to practice leadership in a simulated emergency environment. 
	6) Foster an interest in the medical sciences, clinical medicine, and disaster related topics.
	7) Foster interest in medical careers including those within the Canadian Forces Medical Service

Concept of Operation: 

The camp is proposed as an advanced level camp for Cadets 16 years of age or older. This six-week course would be a pass/fail six conducted in the Ottawa area in order to maximize available resources such as the two large universities 20 minutes from the Cadet Camp (both with labs and a BSc Biology program), a sizable city paramedic program, four large hospitals, the Museum of Nature, the Canadian Forces Health Care Centre (Ottawa), The Canadian Forces Health Services Headquarters, and The DND Special Centre for First Aid. 

Performance Objectives: 

PO 001 – Perform Military Standard Level First Aid 
PO 002 - Perform Level C Cardio Pulmonary Resuscitation (CPR)
PO 003 – Utilize the Automatic External Defibrillator (AED) in a cardiac emergency 
PO 004 – Understand basic anatomy 
PO 005 - Understand basic physiology 
PO 006 – Understand basic microbiology
PO 007 – Understand basic principles of pharmacology 
PO 008 – Perform Medical First Response  
PO 009 – Perform Wilderness First Aid 
PO 010 – Demonstrate proficiency in casualty simulation   
PO 011 – Understand and demonstrate fundamental field hygiene skills
PO 012 – Understand medical problems related to disasters and terrorism
PO 013 – Understand the importance of personal and family disaster preparedness
PO 014 - Understand and demonstrate fundamental rescue skills 
PO 015 – Perform a search for missing casualties 
PO 016– Understand the fundamentals of international disaster operations  
PO 017– Understands the medical risks associated with travel
PO 018– Understand the medical system within the Canadian Forces 
PO 019– Completes Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System training 

Qualifications on Graduation 

St. John Ambulance Military Standard First Aid Certification 
St John Ambulance Medical First Responder Certification
St John Ambulance Advanced Medical First Responder Level I Certification  
St John Ambulance Wilderness First Aid Certification 
St John Ambulance CPR Level C and AED Certification
Health Canada Casualty Simulation Certification 
Basic Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear Explosive Certification
Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System Certification 

----


----------



## formercadet1029

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Just for the record, this program was hashed out as a six week camp in offline discussions. I was never sent to DCdt's (or whoever does summer Cdt camps).
> 
> Below is an outline of the final product.  If you are interested in all of the details (including all the EO's) or would like further help developing it please PM me.
> 
> MC
> 
> Purpose:
> 
> The purpose of the Cadet Emergency Care (EC) Course is to:
> 1) Provide the Cadet with medical first responder knowledge and skills.
> 2) Provide the Cadet with wilderness first aid knowledge and skills.
> 3) Provide the Cadet with field hygiene knowledge and skills.
> 4) Provide the Cadet with basic disaster rescue knowledge and skills.
> 5) Provide the Cadet with the opportunity to practice leadership in a simulated emergency environment.
> 6) Foster an interest in the medical sciences, clinical medicine, and disaster related topics.
> 7) Foster interest in medical careers including those within the Canadian Forces Medical Service
> 
> Concept of Operation:
> 
> The camp is proposed as an advanced level camp for Cadets 16 years of age or older. This six-week course would be a pass/fail six conducted in the Ottawa area in order to maximize available resources such as the two large universities 20 minutes from the Cadet Camp (both with labs and a BSc Biology program), a sizable city paramedic program, four large hospitals, the Museum of Nature, the Canadian Forces Health Care Centre (Ottawa), The Canadian Forces Health Services Headquarters, and The DND Special Centre for First Aid.
> 
> Performance Objectives:
> 
> PO 001 – Perform Military Standard Level First Aid
> PO 002 - Perform Level C Cardio Pulmonary Resuscitation (CPR)
> PO 003 – Utilize the Automatic External Defibrillator (AED) in a cardiac emergency
> PO 004 – Understand basic anatomy
> PO 005 - Understand basic physiology
> PO 006 – Understand basic microbiology
> PO 007 – Understand basic principles of pharmacology
> PO 008 – Perform Medical First Response
> PO 009 – Perform Wilderness First Aid
> PO 010 – Demonstrate proficiency in casualty simulation
> PO 011 – Understand and demonstrate fundamental field hygiene skills
> PO 012 – Understand medical problems related to disasters and terrorism
> PO 013 – Understand the importance of personal and family disaster preparedness
> PO 014 - Understand and demonstrate fundamental rescue skills
> PO 015 – Perform a search for missing casualties
> PO 016– Understand the fundamentals of international disaster operations
> PO 017– Understands the medical risks associated with travel
> PO 018– Understand the medical system within the Canadian Forces
> PO 019– Completes Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System training
> 
> Qualifications on Graduation
> 
> St. John Ambulance Military Standard First Aid Certification
> St John Ambulance Medical First Responder Certification
> St John Ambulance Advanced Medical First Responder Level I Certification
> St John Ambulance Wilderness First Aid Certification
> St John Ambulance CPR Level C and AED Certification
> Health Canada Casualty Simulation Certification
> Basic Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear Explosive Certification
> Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System Certification
> 
> ----


This is a great idea for a summer cadet course in my opinion. I was a member of St. John's Ambulance for nearly 3 years while I was an Army Cadet, which is how I acquired my advanced first aide qualification. This 6 weeks you describe here dwarfs any first aide training I received during my time in SJA, really a great idea.


----------



## Neill McKay

It looks like a very good course.

If anyone intends to take this up, it may be helpful to refer to the former Medical Assistant course that was offered to sea cadets at HMCS QUADRA.  There may be some opportunity to avoid re-inventing the wheel in a few instances.


----------



## medaid

Ugh.... why SJA courses?

They are useless outside of the CF...

Why not a Red Cross EMR course? Considering it's the standard for EMR certs in many provinces BC, AB etc. The CF Fire Fighters are trained to the CRC EMR standard. You'll be given more in the CRC EMR course and recognized across the country. 

I've just had bad experiences with SJA over, and over, and over, and over again. Working with their people who are supposedly AMFR trained and realizing that they can't find a pulse to save their lives. It's time to move away from SJA... there are other providers out there who are better.


----------



## medicineman

There are a few things up in the air about the CRC and the Fire Dept in the CF - I won't get into it on open mike, but can talk off line.    The one thing I've noticed in the industry, especially as an ex-provider on the outside looking in, there's an awful lot of bashing of one organization over another.Funnily enough, I have problems with both organizations, very different problems.  I'm a member of the Order of St John, done alot of work with and for them in the past.  They have some strange ideas about training, yes, but their heart's in the right place.  The CRC, well, I have alot of issues about how they do business - their heart isn't where people think it is.  Both have decent packages if presented by *experienced* instructors, and by that I mean people that have done the job, not just taken the courses.  What they have are different recipes for the same cookie.  Alot of the reason that CRC is "the reccognized standard" is simply they sold their product better - SJA was always considered the national standard for first aid provision, and in fact, in many provinces, are still what any other provider has to measure up to or exceed in order to get provincial recognition.  We can talk off line like I said about why the CRC are teaching the DND Fire Service if you like.

MM


----------



## medaid

medicineman said:
			
		

> There are a few things up in the air about the CRC and the Fire Dept in the CF - I won't get into it on open mike, but can talk off line.    The one thing I've noticed in the industry, especially as an ex-provider on the outside looking in, there's an awful lot of bashing of one organization over another.Funnily enough, I have problems with both organizations, very different problems.  I'm a member of the Order of St John, done alot of work with and for them in the past.  They have some strange ideas about training, yes, but their heart's in the right place.  The CRC, well, I have alot of issues about how they do business - their heart isn't where people think it is.  Both have decent packages if presented by *experienced* instructors, and by that I mean people that have done the job, not just taken the courses.  What they have are different recipes for the same cookie.  Alot of the reason that CRC is "the reccognized standard" is simply they sold their product better - SJA was always considered the national standard for first aid provision, and in fact, in many provinces, are still what any other provider has to measure up to or exceed in order to get provincial recognition.  We can talk off line like I said about why the CRC are teaching the DND Fire Service if you like.
> 
> MM



MM its good to hear from you. We've chatted about this before several times over... uh... one type of brew or another. I've been to both sides of the house, and like the CRC better. Maybe it's just my experience. But for sure, shoot me a PM .


----------

